# Mark Donohue Tribute ASRL Race



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I am expecting a really serious blizzard this week, my street is very narrow, so parking could be a problem. We may have to postpone the race, stay tuned for any updates.
I do have first and second place plaques for this race. Ralph Thorne does a great job with our plaques.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Those were the days.....................I used to have a Mark Donahue Special Javelin in that very rare year of '70 picced there. There weren't many Javelins made that year much less that exact one. I loved that hood and modded mine to be able to cold air 100% of the time rather than just at WFO throttle. The car ran 14.70s with a stock 360 ATX in it once I hard tuned it. Later on once cammed and the rest it ran in the mid 12's 1/4 mile back in around '73-'74.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Race Postponed*

Because of this week's storm my street is too narrow for cars to park, so the race is postponed until after the NEC Super Sunday event. Stay tuned for the new date, I will be checking up on the dates for other club's races to avoid any conflicts.


----------

